# It's alive!!!



## cr136124

Hello everybody!

After several months of planning and then chasing the right products (within my budget), I am really happy with my HT. 

Yes, next item to tackle is to upgrade the screen. But, keep in mind that what I have now is a Samsung 51" Plasma 3D TV purchased less that a year ago. So, my new projector and fixed screen will have to wait until 2013. 

Meanwhile, I will enjoy my big sound with tiny screen............:rofl:

************
*Updated Pics at Page 4*
************



Things keep evolving.....

************
*Updated Pics at Page 12*
************



Few upgrades to the front stage....

************
*Updated Pics at Page 19*
************


So, what do you think guys?



View of my HT from my basement walkout door.












Front stage.












Front stage ........... no grills!












View of my HT from the guest room.












Left channel Polk Audio RTi A9 + SVS PB13-Ultra DSP












PS3 Fat Model Upgraded to 500 Gb + Velodyne SMS-1 + Samsung 3D BluRay Player + Emotiva XPA-5












Center Channel Polk Audio CSi A6 + Panamax 5300-EX 11 + Yamaha RX-A1010












DirecTV HR24 + Logitech Revue + Emotiva XPA-2












Right channel Polk Audio RTi A9 + SVS PB13-Ultra DSP












Surround Polk Audio RC80i In-ceiling speakers + Surround Back Polk Audio RC85i In-wall speakers












My babies, I mean my PB13-Ultras on Auralex Great Grammas











:hsd:


----------



## ALMFamily

Wow - great space and system! Nicely done - I give it :TT!!


----------



## JBrax

Very clean looking setup. Not sure I would categorize 51" display as small but in scale to the sound you have maybe so. I bet those dual PB13's pressurize that room something fierce!


----------



## Prof.

Very nice system..:T But i have to say that it's crying out for a big projection screen!!


----------



## cr136124

ALMFamily said:


> Wow - great space and system! Nicely done - I give it :TT!!


Thanks!


----------



## cr136124

JBrax said:


> Very clean looking setup. Not sure I would categorize 51" display as small but in scale to the sound you have maybe so. I bet those dual PB13's pressurize that room something fierce!


Yeah, I don't think the 51" is small, but when you compare it against the rest of my setup it seems is out of scale. Oh well, hopefully in the near future a PJ will fix that......;o)

Yes, the Ultras are doing a great job in my room. I watched Flight of the Phoenix last night (plane crash scene) and oh boy.....it was amazing!

:unbelievable:


----------



## cr136124

Prof. said:


> Very nice system..:T But i have to say that it's crying out for a big projection screen!!


I'm 100% with you on the projection screen..............only problem is that my bank account says "no".

:help:


----------



## JBrax

You need to flex those ultras on War of the Worlds emergence scene.


----------



## cr136124

JBrax said:


> You need to flex those ultras on War of the Worlds emergence scene.


Oh yeah, that scene is amazing......:T

I recently moved my couch like a foot and then I re-calibrated my system. So, in you honor, I will watch that scene one more time........:hsd:


----------



## ALMFamily

Jeff - you forgot to mention our new favorite - the campus scene in _The Incredible Hulk_!


----------



## JBrax

ALMFamily said:


> Jeff - you forgot to mention our new favorite - the campus scene in The Incredible Hulk!


…and that one! There's too many Joe.


----------



## cr136124

ALMFamily said:


> Jeff - you forgot to mention our new favorite - the campus scene in _The Incredible Hulk_!


I have that movie too and today I found Master and Commander Blu-ray at Walmart for $7.88

Any particular scene to try first on this movie?


----------



## ALMFamily

Right near the beggining IIRC - the battle scene with cannon fire. Also, give Batman Begins and Tron Legacy a go.......


----------



## JBrax

That scene in Master and Commander is epic and will give your surrounds a good workout with all of the splintering wood. How to Train your Dragon, 9, Battle LA, Real Steel, Jurassic Park, etc…


----------



## cr136124

ALMFamily said:


> Right near the beggining IIRC - the battle scene with cannon fire. Also, give Batman Begins and Tron Legacy a go.......


I do have Batman Begins and this afternoon I was watching The Dark Knight. Tron Legacy is way up on my list of movies to buy. But, I want it on 3D and I want bidding on eBay on a 4 disc edition.

Cloverfield and Battle LA are also pretty cool movies with a lot of bass in it.

:hsd:


----------



## cr136124

JBrax said:


> That scene in Master and Commander is epic and will give your surrounds a good workout with all of the splintering wood. How to Train your Dragon, 9, Battle LA, Real Steel, Jurassic Park, etc…


Sweet! I will have to wait until tomorrow to give it a try to M&C.......wife is getting ready to sleep.......:foottap:

I need to buy me a copy of 9.........:spend:


----------



## JBrax

I recently mentioned the SVS 1 year upgrade policy to the wife and she just looked at me and walked away. I think she mumbled "I thought we were done."


----------



## hjones4841

Very impressive setup! Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## cr136124

JBrax said:


> I recently mentioned the SVS 1 year upgrade policy to the wife and she just looked at me and walked away. I think she mumbled "I thought we were done."


Man, that is really cool......she didn't say "no".

:bigsmile:

So, what are you going to order?

Oh, and you will have a 5% discount as recurrent customer....:T


----------



## cr136124

hjones4841 said:


> Very impressive setup! Congrats on a job well done!


Thank you!

I just need to work on acoustic treatments (next month or so) and then a projector/screen....but that is a 2013 project.

Cheers!


----------



## JBrax

cr136124 said:


> Man, that is really cool......she didn't say "no".
> 
> :bigsmile:
> 
> So, what are you going to order?
> 
> Oh, and you will have a 5% discount as recurrent customer....:T


I'm not for the time being. I just wanted to see what type of reaction I would get out of her. She's been too patient and understanding throughout this whole upgrade process. When I actually have a dedicated theater room then I'll be going big with projectors and such.


----------



## ALMFamily

JBrax said:


> I'm not for the time being. I just wanted to see what type of reaction I would get out of her. She's been too patient and understanding throughout this whole upgrade process. When I actually have a dedicated theater room then I'll be going big with projectors and such.


Then, when you get the dedicated HT, instead of upgrading you should just add a second sub! :bigsmile:


----------



## cr136124

ALMFamily said:


> Then, when you get the dedicated HT, instead of upgrading you should just add a second sub! :bigsmile:


Or, you can upgrade now and when you have your dedicated HT, then you can add a second subwoofer.

You're welcome…:rofl:


----------



## JBrax

ALMFamily said:


> Then, when you get the dedicated HT, instead of upgrading you should just add a second sub! :bigsmile:


That will most likely be the plan Joe.


----------



## robsong

Also for good bass check out Pulse, How to Train Your Dragon and Hot Fuzz.


----------



## cr136124

robsong said:


> Also for good bass check out Pulse, How to Train Your Dragon and Hot Fuzz.


I just scored a copy of How to Train your Dragon 3D. So, I'm really looking forward to test my subs with this movie.....:yikes:


----------



## TypeA

Very nice setup :T 

Have you looked into acoustic diffusers or absorbers for the back wall directly behind the seating area?


----------



## cr136124

TypeA said:


> Very nice setup :T
> 
> Have you looked into acoustic diffusers or absorbers for the back wall directly behind the seating area?


Thanks for your kind words. And yes, acoustic treatments are part of my master plan. Have a look of this product (see at the pictures, the last ones........looks cool right?):

http://develop.nextacoustics.com/products_detail.php?ProductID=1


----------



## TypeA

cr136124 said:


> Thanks for your kind words. And yes, acoustic treatments are part of my master plan. Have a look of this product (see at the pictures, the last ones........looks cool right?):
> 
> http://develop.nextacoustics.com/products_detail.php?ProductID=1


Yep I think they look pretty cool.


----------



## cr136124

TypeA said:


> Yep I think they look pretty cool.


Of course, that is just one option. But, I'm also considering DIY acoustic treatments with specific fiber that should blend even better with my room (cosmetic point of view). So, I'm still looking for other options/alternatives for my room.

Cheers!


----------



## TypeA

cr136124 said:


> Of course, that is just one option. But, I'm also considering DIY acoustic treatments with specific fiber that should blend even better with my room (cosmetic point of view). So, I'm still looking for other options/alternatives for my room.
> 
> Cheers!



From what little I know about sound treatments, and it is very little mind you, I believe foam is by far the least effective. I would post your options and ask for opinions in the Home Audio Acoustics subforum before I pulled the trigger, just to be safe. But thats just me, you may know far more about nextacoustics ratings than myself.


----------



## cr136124

TypeA said:


> From what little I know about sound treatments, and it is very little mind you, I believe foam is by far the least effective. I would post your options and ask for opinions in the Home Audio Acoustics subforum before I pulled the trigger, just to be safe. But thats just me, you may know far more about nextacoustics ratings than myself.


Thanks for the input. I will try to do that. Based on other information available at the net, people also use high density fiberglass to have better results and the cool thing about it, is that I can make my own frames and cover them later with fiber to match my decor or I can also print some artwork to cover them.

See, not easy to decide on this with all the options / possibilities available.........;o)


----------



## cr136124

Ok. I'm glad to report that things changed a bit in my room in the last past months. I was able to purchase a projector and screen for my room. The PJ is a Panasonic PT-AE8000U and the screen is a Elite Screens ER120WH1 Sable Fixed Frame Projection Screen (120 inch 16:9 AR). 






































That was one of the main issues from my previous setup.........I mean the 51" plasma TV was way too small. Now, the 120" screen is in a complete new league. Of course, the fact the Panny is an amazing projector helps a lot.






























Other changes were related with the AVR. I replaced the Yamaha RX-A1010 with a Denon 4311CI (mainly due to Audyssey MultEq XT32) and my Samsung 3D player for an Oppo 103 player (this thing is a beast!).










Next step, I upgraded from a 7.2 to 11.2. To achieve this, I sold one of my XPA-2s and purchased an extra XPA-5. So, pretty much I have one XPA-2 to drive the front speakers. One XPA-5 for the surround, back surround and center speakers. And one XPA-5 for the wide and height speakers.










Of course, I need to add more speakers to my room for the 11.2 configuration. So, I purchased a pair of Polk Audio 265-RT as height speakers:










And, a second pair of RTi A9's as surround speakers:











Yes, I had to run additional speaker wires and wall plates to achieve this (not fun, but I did it):




















And here a couple of pics of the speaker wires that I built:





























On the acoustic treatment side, I added a thick carpet and window treatments. Planning on adding a couple of acoustic treatments to the walls in the near future.

So, what do you guys think?


----------



## B- one

Looks great the projector really finishes it off nicely. I hope to get a projector someday,but I think we will have to move first.


----------



## cr136124

Thanks a lot! Yeah, the projector/fixed screen combo just made it the trick for my room. It was my first projector, so I was a bit concerned about how it is going to perform at my room. Specially, due to the fact of the two windows to the size of the room. During the day, I can switch picture mode to Dynamic in order to have a brighter image. But, my wife gave me the window treatments as a gift, so when I need to block the light I just need to close them and all is good. 

Here are a couple of extra pics of the PJ on its shelf:


----------



## robsong

Very nice set up cr136124. How is the screen with 3D and hot spots. For sound treatments you can use owens corning fiberglass 703. That's what I did in my DIY project.


----------



## cr136124

@ robsong

No issue whatsoever on reproducing 3D material on this screen and thanks God no hotspot issues to report. I'm really happy on the performance of this screen. Yeah, is one of the entry level models, but I cannot tell you how impressive the picture quality is. Here a couple of pics, but still they are not making any justice to this PJ/Screen combo:



















Oh, and thanks for the tip on the OC 703 material, that is exactly the product that I purchased. I built already 4 acoustic panels. I need to measure my room using REW before applying the treatments, so I can clearly see the improvement made after the panels are installed.

Cheers!


----------



## robsong

I see that your AVR is the Denon 4311ci and using Emotiva amp's to power your speakers. Did you notice an improvement in SQ vs AVR only powering your speakers. I'm using the Denon 4311ci to power my KEF Q900 center KEF Q600 for surrounds my using NHT for now. If you don't mine what part of the country do you live in.


----------



## cr136124

No change on the SQ, what you gain is headroom. In other words, you can play your movies/music louder, no distortion and without the risk on clipping/damaging your speakers.

I guess you noticed on my pics, that I'm using large floorstanding speakers as fronts and also as surrounds. So, the extra power on the external amps is helping me to drive all the speakers and at the same time I have the benefit on not forcing my Denon's internal amps at all. In other words, all the work is done by the Emotiva's amps. If you don't listen at high volume levels, then your AVR will do a fine job.

I'm in Georgia, like one hour north of Atlanta.


----------



## robsong

But to play that loud you will damage your ears. I understand the headroom but does it make that much difference vs AVR amp's. I'm just trying to understand if your need all that power to drive your speakers. Also someday I would like to try out REW and see what is happening in my room. :dontknow:


----------



## cr136124

I'm sorry, could you repeat that? I didn't hear you...........LOL!

You are right, listening for long periods of time at high levels will permanently damage your hearing. So, you need to be very careful about it. In my case, I don't tend to listen music all the time at high levels. But, there are some records that begs you to crank the volume a bit.

Personally, I think there is a difference. In "my" case (likes) and due to my current speakers. They actually perform much better when they are properly powered. These speakers can handle up to 500 watts, so you can definitely notice how things are more clear and detailed at lower levels. No need to crank the volume all the way up to hear all instruments or sounds (that was key for me!). 

Others might disagree, and that is the trick. They might say is not worth it, but they will base the comment on their current system / room / taste. 

I personally had the chance to try it myself and oh boy, I'm glad I did it. I'm not familiar with your speakers, so I really cannot tell you how they are going to perform if they are externally amplified. 

However, if you have a chance to try it yourself. Just order an amp from one of those companies with risk free return policies, I would strongly recommend you to go ahead and do it. So, you will have first hand experience at your room and with your system. Worst case scenario, you just simple return the amp and everybody will be happy.

My two cents!


----------



## robsong

Did you buy the screen from Amazon. Can I ask if you plan on painting to your walls and ceiling to a darker color to help with contrast . Also have you done the flashlight test?.


----------



## cr136124

Good morning my friend! Yes, I did purchase the Elite Screens from Amazon. I do have a Premier account with them, so shipping was free. On top of that, it gave me peace of mind that if something was wrong with the screen I could return it without any hassle. And the price was just right for me.

As this is not a conventional dedicated HT room, I didn't contemplate the idea of painting walls or ceiling to a darker color. This for us, is a multi-purpose room, actually we have an extra guest room and full bath at the basement. So, we (my wife.....:whistling don't want to change the look of the room.

But, for folks with dedicated HT rooms are indeed reporting improvement on the PQ by going with darker paint color on walls and ceiling. If you can do that at your room, I'm positive is going to help you. 

In my case, well is a bit of compromise, with what I have now..........honestly I can complain.........:T

What is that flashlight test that you are referring to?


----------



## robsong

When we got my house I told my wife the family room is mine and the rest of the house is hers. My ceiling is dark grey and walls dark red. This is the info I got from another site. Stand at your screen with the lights out, and a nice powerful flashlight. Point the flashlight at different parts of the room, where light from the screen will reflect. Look at the screen, and see how much of that reflected light bounces off walls / ceilings / floor and carpet right back on your screen ( and washes out the picture ). Now you will know what needs to be darkened to improve your picture.


----------



## cr136124

Sweet! So, you have license to kill at your family room........man, nothing beats that. Do you have a gallery her or pics to share?

Also, thanks for sharing the information on the flashlight test.......I Google it, but the flashlight test that I found was related with real or fake boobs.............:rofl:

I'll give it a try just for fun, but I can tell you when there is a bright scene on a movie the Panny just illuminate the whole room. Yep, this PJ is a light cannon...........:bigsmile:


----------



## robsong

My family room opens to my kitchen. I'm going to redo the room later this year or next. Looking at getting dark carpet and darker walls. Did you like the fake boobs.


----------



## cr136124

Nice! Thanks for sharing it! Couple of questions (I hope you don't mind):

Did you paint the whole family room's ceiling on the dark grey? Or, just the area in which you identified light was reflected back to the screen? You mentioned your family room opens to the kitchen, so I'm wondering if you made a paint cut/transition to your kitchen or not.

What do you think of your HSU sub? That sub was on my top 3 list, but at the end I pulled the trigger on a SVS sub. But, I always wondered about how good is the VTF-15H.

Cheers!


----------



## robsong

The whole ceiling is dark grey and there is a transition between family room and kitchen. HSU is a very good sub but still the SVS is better.


----------



## cr136124

Thanks! I was scratching my head here wondering if your wife was happily sporting a dark grey color in the ceiling of her kitchen..........but, I assumed the answer was no and you just confirmed that......LOL.

Yeah, I cannot think on a way to paint walls and ceiling on my basement without making the whole room looking darker. So, I'll have to deal with those reflections coming out of the ceiling for a while.

Hey, thanks also for the input on the sub. I never had the chance to demo a HSU subwoofer, so I was only able to read at reviews and comments from owners. But, the deal on the SVS PB12-Plus was really hard to pass and I purchased in a heartbeat. It was a second hand unit, but only used for few months and with a couple of years of warranty left:










But, eventually I found a PB13-Ultra and I decided to upgrade. You know how it is.........this thing never ends........:huh:


----------



## robsong

Just for your info Ricci is doing a full review on the HSU VTF15. He should have it up in a couple of weeks. A few of us chip in at AVS to have the HSU shipped to him for testing. This should end all the debate about the performance of the HSU I hope. :hsd:


----------



## cr136124

^^^

That is pretty cool. I'll be checking that review as soon it is posted by Ricci. Thanks for sharing that information!


----------



## robsong

Have you done a calibration on your FP yet.


----------



## cr136124

I run the Panny for several months just the way it came out of the box. Yes, it was that good. But, eventually I purchased a copy of the Disney's World of Wonder (WOW) blu-ray to perform my first level calibration. Things were getting even better.

Recently, I purchased a copy of the Spears & Munsil HD Benchmark and Calibration Disc 2nd Edition:

http://www.amazon.com/Spears-Munsil-Benchmark-Calibration-Edition/dp/B00CKWI13O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373244280&sr=8-1&keywords=munsil+%26+spears

To take the calibration to the next level (my level of course), and once again I noticed an improvement on the Picture Quality. Main thing that made me purchase this second disc is that you can calibrate the projector for 3D material.

So, this is the only calibration done so far. I know there are other tools (HW & SW) to perform pro-level calibration, but I'm just happy with the results that I'm getting from this projector as it is.

:TT


----------



## bxbigpipi

Nice pics!!!!


----------



## robsong

Have you notice any ghosting with your FP in 3D mode. If seen reports that it has problems with 3D and ghosting. Also how far is your FP to the screen and what is the gain.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

* CR - excellent upgrade and setup!! Very nice color choice and room decor! Feel very welcoming and of course I know its a great experience  



How is that wall mount for your Panny? May I ask where you got it from??



*



cr136124 said:


> Ok. I'm glad to report that things changed a bit in my room in the last past months. I was able to purchase a projector and screen for my room. The PJ is a Panasonic PT-AE8000U and the screen is a Elite Screens ER120WH1 Sable Fixed Frame Projection Screen (120 inch 16:9 AR).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was one of the main issues from my previous setup.........I mean the 51" plasma TV was way too small. Now, the 120" screen is in a complete new league. Of course, the fact the Panny is an amazing projector helps a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other changes were related with the AVR. I replaced the Yamaha RX-A1010 with a Denon 4311CI (mainly due to Audyssey MultEq XT32) and my Samsung 3D player for an Oppo 103 player (this thing is a beast!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step, I upgraded from a 7.2 to 11.2. To achieve this, I sold one of my XPA-2s and purchased an extra XPA-5. So, pretty much I have one XPA-2 to drive the front speakers. One XPA-5 for the surround, back surround and center speakers. And one XPA-5 for the wide and height speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I need to add more speakers to my room for the 11.2 configuration. So, I purchased a pair of Polk Audio 265-RT as height speakers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, a second pair of RTi A9's as surround speakers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I had to run additional speaker wires and wall plates to achieve this (not fun, but I did it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here a couple of pics of the speaker wires that I built:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the acoustic treatment side, I added a thick carpet and window treatments. Planning on adding a couple of acoustic treatments to the walls in the near future.
> 
> So, what do you guys think?


----------



## cr136124

bxbigpipi said:


> Nice pics!!!!


Thanks bro!



robsong said:


> Have you notice any ghosting with your FP in 3D mode. If seen reports that it has problems with 3D and ghosting. Also how far is your FP to the screen and what is the gain.


The only movie in which I was able to notice a nasty ghosting issue is TinTin. It is the scene when he finds the first scroll. Other than that scene the PJ has been flawless in the 3D dept.

One of the movies that IMO is spectacular in 3D is Prometheus.........yeah, yeah, it is not an Alien movie........yada, yada, yada.......but I like it.............a lot! 

:duh:



Picture_Shooter said:


> * CR - excellent upgrade and setup!! Very nice color choice and room decor! Feel very welcoming and of course I know its a great experience
> 
> How is that wall mount for your Panny? May I ask where you got it from??
> 
> *


Thanks a lot for your comment Dark. About your question, the wall mount is pretty cool, simple to install (if you have a stud in the prime location) and with an amazing price at Amazon. Here is an extra pic from the bottom (so you can see that can easily accommodates the whole projector):












Here is the direct link to Amazon (I bet you are going to like the price!):

http://www.amazon.com/OmniMount-ECS...TF8&qid=1373252102&sr=1-1&keywords=omni+shelf


If you need/want additional pics let me know!


----------



## Picture_Shooter

Excellent!!! Thanks for that link as I will soon buy one. As for a stud in the wall this looks like a PJ with lens shift will be in the making (to bad I cannot take my 8700ub with me  ). 





cr136124 said:


> Thanks bro!
> 
> 
> 
> The only movie in which I was able to notice a nasty ghosting issue is TinTin. It is the scene when he finds the first scroll. Other than that scene the PJ has been flawless in the 3D dept.
> 
> One of the movies that IMO is spectacular in 3D is Prometheus.........yeah, yeah, it is not an Alien movie........yada, yada, yada.......but I like it.............a lot!
> 
> :duh:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your comment Dark. About your question, the wall mount is pretty cool, simple to install (if you have a stud in the prime location) and with an amazing price at Amazon. Here is an extra pic from the bottom (so you can see that can easily accommodates the whole projector):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the direct link to Amazon (I bet you are going to like the price!):
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/OmniMount-ECS...TF8&qid=1373252102&sr=1-1&keywords=omni+shelf
> 
> 
> If you need/want additional pics let me know!


----------



## cr136124

Picture_Shooter said:


> Excellent!!! Thanks for that link as I will soon buy one. As for a stud in the wall this looks like a PJ with lens shift will be in the making (to bad I cannot take my 8700ub with me  ).


No problem! If you buy it, I'm positive you will love it. Yes, the Panny has a lens shift (manual joystick) and then you can use the zoom to ensure you are covering the whole screen (very convenient when you have to deal with fitting a big screen). Anyway, in my case I was very lucky that the stud was almost centered with my screen. Finally one thing that went well with my room..........LOL!

Cheers!


----------



## typ44q

To the OP, I know you are only using them as height speakers but what are your impressions of the Polk 265-RT's? Have you tried listening to them isolated from the rest of the speakers? Did you do any kind of baffle inside the wall to try to control the airspace behind the speaker? 
Thanks!


----------



## cr136124

typ44q said:


> To the OP, I know you are only using them as height speakers but what are your impressions of the Polk 265-RT's? Have you tried listening to them isolated from the rest of the speakers? Did you do any kind of baffle inside the wall to try to control the airspace behind the speaker?
> Thanks!


Yes, I tried the 265-RT's as front speakers for a friend. He wasn't sure on buying these speakers to use them as dedicated front speakers, so I tried them myself and let me tell you............they sounded amazing!!!!

I tried them first by themselves and the sound was good, having in consideration that I was comparing them against the RTi A9's (I know, I know......it wasn't fair), but I have to use a reference. Anyway, the sound was good. 

Next round, I let the 265-RT's play as fronts, but this time I added one of my subwoofers.......:yikes: That just did the trick............what a nice combination. Bottom line, if you are planning on using these speakers as fronts, you will be happy. But, if you combine them with a decent subwoofer........then you will be amazed on the end results.

Oh yeah, my friend purchased the speakers + the center channel (255C-RT) and he is a happy camper. Here is a video of his room:

http://youtu.be/lVjHXL54J0M 


The speakers were installed on a wall that has fiberglass insulation. So, I didn't do anything other than open the holes, run wires and then install them.

If you have other questions let me know!


----------



## typ44q

Thanks for the quick reply! I was looking at the Polks or the Intimus 6 LCR to be placed behind a AT screen. I will be using them with at least one sub with a plan on adding an 2nd one in the future. 
I am a fan of Polk and have a pair of LSi 9's and LSiC speakers in my living room and just love them so I was leaning toward the Polks. 
I love your setup and your friends is off to a great start and very similar to what I am doing in my house. I even considered mounting my projector in the bulkhead but wanted it a bit further back. 

Thanks again for your input!


----------



## cr136124

typ44q said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! I was looking at the Polks or the Intimus 6 LCR to be placed behind a AT screen. I will be using them with at least one sub with a plan on adding an 2nd one in the future.
> I am a fan of Polk and have a pair of LSi 9's and LSiC speakers in my living room and just love them so I was leaning toward the Polks.
> I love your setup and your friends is off to a great start and very similar to what I am doing in my house. I even considered mounting my projector in the bulkhead but wanted it a bit further back.
> 
> Thanks again for your input!


My pleasure. I'm personally a Polk fan too. As you noticed at the pics pretty much all speakers are Polk Audio (except for the subs of course). So, if you are familiar with this brand already, then you know they are really good, great prices (specially if you are willing to wait a bit for specials) and with an incredible customer service (pre/post support).

I think the 265-RT will treat you well. My only regret in your configuration................these are beautiful speakers without the grill..........but they will be hidden behind your screen............that I don't like.....but, that is just me........... :coocoo:

Jokes aside, they are really good speakers. So, if you already have a nice subwoofer and eventually you add a second one, then you will be golden.

From a Polk to Polk guy, keep me posted. I would love to read your impressions if you pull the trigger on these bad boys. Oh, one more thing. The 265-RT's were purchased at the Polk eBay store, you might one to touch base with them to see if they have an extra pair available for sale - these ones were not listed at eBay. I asked via the internal message system and I was lucky enough to score a pair!!!

Good luck!


----------



## typ44q

cr136124 said:


> My pleasure. I'm personally a Polk fan too. As you noticed at the pics pretty much all speakers are Polk Audio (except for the subs of course). So, if you are familiar with this brand already, then you know they are really good, great prices (specially if you are willing to wait a bit for specials) and with an incredible customer service (pre/post support).
> 
> I think the 265-RT will treat you well. My only regret in your configuration................these are beautiful speakers without the grill..........but they will be hidden behind your screen............that I don't like.....but, that is just me........... :coocoo:
> 
> Jokes aside, they are really good speakers. So, if you already have a nice subwoofer and eventually you add a second one, then you will be golden.
> 
> From a Polk to Polk guy, keep me posted. I would love to read your impressions if you pull the trigger on these bad boys. Oh, one more thing. The 265-RT's were purchased at the Polk eBay store, you might one to touch base with them to see if they have an extra pair available for sale - these ones were not listed at eBay. I asked via the internal message system and I was lucky enough to score a pair!!!
> 
> Good luck!


I wish I had the room for floor standing speakers as I would use my LSi's but the layout of the room does not allow it. 
I see that Polk has these listed on ebay at a great price (I have no problem with refurbished products) so even thought I am not far enough along for speakers I think I will order them just in case they run out. 
I will let you know when I test them out and will eventually start a theater build thread with pics.

Thanks


----------



## cr136124

typ44q said:


> I wish I had the room for floor standing speakers as I would use my LSi's but the layout of the room does not allow it.
> I see that Polk has these listed on ebay at a great price (I have no problem with refurbished products) so even thought I am not far enough along for speakers I think I will order them just in case they run out.
> I will let you know when I test them out and will eventually start a theater build thread with pics.
> 
> Thanks


The ones that I received came intact, the only thing that I noticed is that the plastic bag was already open. Other than that the speakers were in brand new condition, even the grills were perfect. That was my main concern as my wife doesn't like the look of the speakers naked (without the grills).........:rant:

Did you place your order at the Polk's eBay store?


----------



## typ44q

cr136124 said:


> The ones that I received came intact, the only thing that I noticed is that the plastic bag was already open. Other than that the speakers were in brand new condition, even the grills were perfect. That was my main concern as my wife doesn't like the look of the speakers naked (without the grills).........:rant:
> 
> Did you place your order at the Polk's eBay store?


Well my wallet is a little lighter, I just ordered three 265-RT's from the Polk ebay store. Now to figure out what I am doing for surrounds, I was thinking F/XiA6 and maybe another set of in walls for the rears.


----------



## cr136124

typ44q said:


> Well my wallet is a little lighter, I just ordered three 265-RT's from the Polk ebay store. Now to figure out what I am doing for surrounds, I was thinking F/XiA6 and maybe another set of in walls for the rears.


Well, congrats on the 265-RT's, you are going to love them. They sound pretty good and as mentioned before, they are really good looking speakers.

If you can afford the FXi A6's, then go for them!!! I have many friends at other forums using these speakers as surrounds and they can not stop talking about how amazing they are for this job.

So, you should be adding a great pair of speakers to your system in you have the budget and location for these speakers.

Please keep me posted on how things are going in your room.

Cheers!


----------



## specd_out

Very nice system. I love the cherry over the black. I saw your ad in the tampa cragslist. when you where selling the black a9s.


----------



## cr136124

specd_out said:


> Very nice system. I love the cherry over the black. I saw your ad in the tampa cragslist. when you where selling the black a9s.


Thanks! While the blacks look pretty cool and classy. There is something on the cherry finish that it is just hard to resist.......:bigsmile:

Really, did you see them at the Tampa CL? Wow, well I finally sold them to a local buyer. The size / weight of these puppies pretty much killed any possible deal in which shipping was required.


----------



## specd_out

cr136124 said:


> Thanks! While the blacks look pretty cool and classy. There is something on the cherry finish that it is just hard to resist.......:bigsmile:
> 
> Really, did you see them at the Tampa CL? Wow, well I finally sold them to a local buyer. The size / weight of these puppies pretty much killed any possible deal in which shipping was required.


Yea, I live in north land o lakes. I am always checking the Polks on CL 

I love the cherry as well. I have a5's that I polished out to a mirror finish. Looks pretty amazing. I have to create a thread


----------



## cr136124

specd_out said:


> Yea, I live in north land o lakes. I am always checking the Polks on CL
> 
> I love the cherry as well. I have a5's that I polished out to a mirror finish. Looks pretty amazing. I have to create a thread


Wait....are you the guy that polished the cherry speakers and shared some pics at the Polk's forum?


----------



## specd_out

cr136124 said:


> Wait....are you the guy that polished the cherry speakers and shared some pics at the Polk's forum?


yup thats me lol


----------



## cr136124

specd_out said:


> yup thats me lol


Cool! That was an impressive job you did with those speakers. I just noticed your number or post here.....so, I have to say.........Welcome!

Hey, any chance you can share with us some updated pics of the shiny cherry speakers?

:T


----------



## specd_out

cr136124 said:


> Cool! That was an impressive job you did with those speakers. I just noticed your number or post here.....so, I have to say.........Welcome!
> 
> Hey, any chance you can share with us some updated pics of the shiny cherry speakers?
> 
> :T



Yea I will I just got to get my post count up. 

I love them shiny no downsides I can think off. It makes the wood look so much better. On black speakers it may cause glare and reflections, but on cherry its not distracting at all. just lots of sexiness


----------



## cr136124

specd_out said:


> Yea I will I just got to get my post count up.
> 
> I love them shiny no downsides I can think off. It makes the wood look so much better. On black speakers it may cause glare and reflections, but on cherry its not distracting at all. just lots of sexiness


Nice to know that. I recall that some folks were not happy with the idea, assuming reflections from the screen will hit the speakers and create issues. But, I guess is kind of the same with speakers with the black gloss finish.

Hey, do you mind if I link one of your pics here, so the other folks know "what the are we talking about"?


----------



## specd_out

cr136124 said:


> Nice to know that. I recall that some folks were not happy with the idea, assuming reflections from the screen will hit the speakers and create issues. But, I guess is kind of the same with speakers with the black gloss finish.
> 
> Hey, do you mind if I link one of your pics here, so the other folks know "what the are we talking about"?



yea sure. I should be able to post some photos so I will create my own thread shortly


----------



## cr136124

specd_out said:


> yea sure. I should be able to post some photos so I will create my own thread shortly



Thanks man! Looking forward to visit your thread and to enjoy "hopefully" more pics of your babies. :bigsmile:

Ok, ladies and gents.........feast your eyes on *"specd_out"* master pieces:




















More information and pics here (specd_out's thread at the Polk's Forum):


http://www.polkaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?142429-Piano-Gloss-Cherry-RTiA5-s


----------



## B- one

cr136124 said:


> Thanks man! Looking forward to visit your thread and to enjoy "hopefully" more pics of your babies. :bigsmile:
> 
> Ok, ladies and gents.........feast your eyes on specd_out master pieces:
> 
> More information and pics here:
> 
> http://www.polkaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?142429-Piano-Gloss-Cherry-RTiA5-s


Wow that's an amazing difference. How long did it take? I'm sure it was worth it its beyond night and day.


----------



## specd_out

B- one said:


> Wow that's an amazing difference. How long did it take? I'm sure it was worth it its beyond night and day.


About 5hrs. Its tedious, and kills your back. Its takes some time removing and reinstalling the drivers, but its absolutely worth it. I have always loved high gloss speakers. It added a elegance to them, looks more like nice furniture then a speaker


----------



## bxbigpipi

Very nice!!!


----------



## typ44q

WOW those look incredible! Amazing that was all done with polishing.


----------



## ALMFamily

Wow - what an amazing job. They look absolutely fabulous!


----------



## bsdme2

HI cr136124,

I like your home theater system and how you wire them, they are very neat.

Question: Did you route the speaker wires yourself or you have the house pre-wire
before you move in?

Reason I ask this is because my house is also 2 story house and the space between 
the ceiling of the first floor and 2nd is very limited and I have no way to route the
wire nicely unless I remove the carpet on the 2nd story and work it from there but I don't
think the wife will allow me to do it cause I have to move a lot of things around and
create dust in the house, you know what I mean.

Any idea you can give from your experiences?

Thanks,

BSDME


----------



## mechman

Nice setup!! :T


----------



## Horrorfan33

They look great!!..Awesome job!!..is there any reflection or glare, when watching a movie?


----------



## cr136124

bsdme2 said:


> HI cr136124,
> 
> I like your home theater system and how you wire them, they are very neat.
> 
> Question: Did you route the speaker wires yourself or you have the house pre-wire
> before you move in?
> 
> Reason I ask this is because my house is also 2 story house and the space between
> the ceiling of the first floor and 2nd is very limited and I have no way to route the
> wire nicely unless I remove the carpet on the 2nd story and work it from there but I don't
> think the wife will allow me to do it cause I have to move a lot of things around and
> create dust in the house, you know what I mean.
> 
> Any idea you can give from your experiences?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> BSDME


Thanks!

Actually the answer to your question is both. Let me explain, we purchased this house when the builder was in the last month of construction. So, I was able to run the wires for the surround speakers (ceiling) and back surround speakers (walls). No drywall at that moment, so running the speaker wires was really easy and that was step number one!

Eventually the builder finished the basement, we moved in and like a year later after that, I decided to upgrade "just" my receiver (down the rabbit hole I went). Well, long story short, I ended up with what you are able to see at this thread. But, the big issue was one of my latest additions "the projector". I knew eventually I'll have to deal with running wires at the room. Lucky me the floor joists run from the front to the back wall, so I knew at least I didn't have to deal with obstructions while fishing the wires. So, to play safe I decided to run a bunch of wires to do the job just once:

Projector Power Cord
12v trigger cable
2 HDMI Cables
Cat5e Cable
2 pairs of speaker wires
2 interconnect (RCA) wires

So, I carefully removed the crown molding at both ends (front and back) and I open a couple of holes that allowed me to fish all the wires at once. I also used 3 pieces of foam insulation to cover wrap the wires to avoid unwanted vibrations on the ceiling drywall. When everything was done, I re-installed the crown molding, re-caulked it and then I finally applied a fresh coat of paint.

Of course, I need to open few holes at the walls to install wall plates but that is piece of cake. Here are some pics of the process:


PICS


*Spoiler* 















































































I hope this helps.


----------



## bsdme2

Thanks for sharing your experience work there.

BSDME


----------



## cr136124

New updates: 

PSA XS30 (3rd subwoofer added to the room)
90-RT's (wide speakers)
F/XiA6's (back surround speakers)
Sections (4 power recliners - wife approved............that's a first!)
Home office moved to the basement (wife keeps the one on the first floor......everybody is happy)






































































































:bigsmile:


----------



## yomike007

What type of entertainment center/cabinet is that and where did you get it from? That one seems perfect!
Nice setup btw.


----------



## cr136124

yomike007 said:


> What type of entertainment center/cabinet is that and where did you get it from? That one seems perfect!
> Nice setup btw.


Thanks man!

This is a homemade AV console. More information here:


http://www.avsforum.com/t/470259/build-you-own-byo-tv-stand/1290#post_22042261


:bigsmile:


----------



## kevin360

Your room is beautiful and I really like your cabinet. It's amazing what nice trim will do for a simple design - great job. I'm envious of that massive screen as my room is too narrow for anything greater than 92". The whole setup is so clean and neat - thanks for the info on your wire routing. :T


----------



## cr136124

kevin360 said:


> Your room is beautiful and I really like your cabinet. It's amazing what nice trim will do for a simple design - great job. I'm envious of that massive screen as my room is too narrow for anything greater than 92". The whole setup is so clean and neat - thanks for the info on your wire routing. :T


My pleasure!

It is amazing what you can do with a little bit of imagination! Similar to you, I faced a bit of challenges in my room as I knew from the get go, that this is not going to be a 100% HT room. But, I'm really happy with the end result of this multi-purpose room.

Ha, I even moved my little home office setup from the first floor to the basement. Meanwhile in wifeland, she is very happy with her new home office at the first floor.........:bigsmile:


----------



## ALMFamily

That looks like a great area for a two channel system! :bigsmile:


----------



## cr136124

ALMFamily said:


> That looks like a great area for a two channel system! :bigsmile:


Do you mean something like this? 

Denon DRA-N5
Polk Audio RTi A3's
Sanus NF30C
and a SVS SB-1000

:TT


----------



## ALMFamily

cr136124 said:


> Do you mean something like this?
> 
> Denon DRA-N5
> Polk Audio RTi A3's
> Sanus NF30C
> and a SVS SB-1000
> 
> :TT


Yes sirree!! :T


----------



## cr136124

ALMFamily said:


> Yes sirree!! :T


Well, here is the status on that 2.1 system:

Denon DRA-N5 - waiting for shipping confirmation
Polk Audio RTi A3's - at home
Sanus NF30C - at home
and a SVS SB-1000 - not ordered yet (currently out of stock)


:bigsmile:


----------



## kevin360

I see a problem with your basement setup (including the future 2-ch addition). How on earth are you going to be able to get any work done in that home office?


----------



## cr136124

kevin360 said:


> I see a problem with your basement setup (including the future 2-ch addition). How on earth are you going to be able to get any work done in that home office?


onder:

How about not working at all!!!

:rofl:


Honestly, I'll probably go back to my original plan to set this system at the first floor (wife's office).

:crying:


----------



## cr136124

Well, at the end I decided to install the 2.1 at my wife's home office..........:coocoo:



Before














After


----------



## ALMFamily

That looks great there - bet you had no WAF issues!


----------



## cr136124

ALMFamily said:


> That looks great there - bet you had no WAF issues!


Yeah, not a single complaint from my wife. I guess the fact this is her system is helping a bit, plus I added a dedicated printer to her office. 

The most important thing was that at the end, she made the comment that her system sounds pretty cool!

So, mission accomplished and I won some extra points!!!


----------



## kevin360

Okay, I have a question. What, exactly, is it? The smaller box looks like a Denon DR-AN5. I haven't even a guess about the larger box. :dunno: Hmm, is that the printer you mentioned getting her? A Canon something, isn't it? 

Do I see a Chocolate Lab or an Irish Setter or...? :whistling:

Nosey, aren't I? :innocent:

BTW, points are good.:bigsmile:


----------



## cr136124

All your questions will be answered!!!




kevin360 said:


> Okay, I have a question. What, exactly, is it? The smaller box looks like a Denon DR-AN5.


Bingo, it is the Denon DRA-N5!




kevin360 said:


> I haven't even a guess about the larger box. :dunno: Hmm, is that the printer you mentioned getting her? A Canon something, isn't it?


Yes, it is a Canon PIXMA MG6320



kevin360 said:


> Do I see a Chocolate Lab or an Irish Setter or...? :whistling:


Good eye! Yes, she is a Chocolate Lab and her name is Suki. And, she was supervising me during the whole installation...........LOL



kevin360 said:


> Nosey, aren't I? :innocent:


Not at all.......:T



kevin360 said:


> BTW, points are good.:bigsmile:


Yes, they are good indeed. Man, but they expire fairly quickly.........:sad:


----------



## kevin360

Stupid me; I didn't have to figure it out. You posted that information in an earlier comment. When I saw the photos, I was just thinking stereo - the printer threw me. Then I started looking at network media players and found that Denon unit - looks interesting. I have a couple of Sonos units in bedrooms and a Bryston BDP-1 in the big system. That Denon would have been perfect for the living room, although my wife has grown fond of the sound bar. Anyway, what do you think of the DRA-N5? 65W @ 4Ω seems about right for those little Polks, especially with the help of the sub - neat system.:T 

Labs are great dogs.

Yeah, those points seem not only to be a lot harder to accumulate than they are to expend, but they also seem to get forgotten fairly quickly. My wife is pretty cool, though - she even suggested that it was time for me to build a dedicated room a few years ago (something about passing 50).


----------



## cr136124

No worries man!

About the Denon, well it is just what I needed for my wife. I mean, she is able to stream music from her Android phone without problems - using Skifta. She loves Pandora, and the Denon plays her stations flawlessly (after setting her account in the unit). Also, she can control the unit using the Denon app.

Also, the unit can access and play all music tracks and videos in our network - yeah, as expected you cannot watch the videos on the tiny screen on the unit, but the Denon is able to reproduce the sound from the video. So, it is really cool to be able to "listen" my favorites music videos in this 2.1 system. 

So far no issues with the power supplied to the Polk RTiA3's (she will never play them loud anyway), but the soon is really good (yeah, it is me the one pushing the system a bit more........LOL). Of course, the fact the SVS SB-1000 is taking care of the bass is making a huge difference. I intentionally purchased a sealed subwoofer as this system is going to be 100% dedicated to listen music. And this combo is just working pretty cool.

Hopefully, in few more weeks the break in period will be over (speakers and subwoofers) and the sound should improve even more (I do believe on that - drivers have moving parts).

Yeah, Suki is an amazing dog, she loves to be around people, she is very friendly and it is the joy of our house. 

You got that right, and I better think quickly on how to use the points earned before they expire......LOL!


----------



## kevin360

Thanks. if you'll tolerate just one more question, I am curious about how the DRA-N5 handles transitions between files. Specifically, if an album segues from track to track, does that player reproduce the album seamlessly? I was briefly the owner of a Marantz NA7004 shortly after it was introduced. I ceased to own it after discovering that it transitioned with a break between files, which is a deal breaker for me. What shocked me was the attitude of the tech support person to whom I spoke about the issue. He did assure me that it wasn't a defect and it was not subject to be fixed in a future firmware release. Marantz and Denon are pretty much the same thing these days. Somehow, I suspect the engineering department realized their mistake and subsequent products can manage what my computer has been doing for years. It can't replace the playing of those silver disks unless it can play albums accordingly. :duh:


----------



## cr136124

kevin360 said:


> Thanks. if you'll tolerate just one more question, I am curious about how the DRA-N5 handles transitions between files. Specifically, if an album segues from track to track, does that player reproduce the album seamlessly? I was briefly the owner of a Marantz NA7004 shortly after it was introduced. I ceased to own it after discovering that it transitioned with a break between files, which is a deal breaker for me. What shocked me was the attitude of the tech support person to whom I spoke about the issue. He did assure me that it wasn't a defect and it was not subject to be fixed in a future firmware release. Marantz and Denon are pretty much the same thing these days. Somehow, I suspect the engineering department realized their mistake and subsequent products can manage what my computer has been doing for years. It can't replace the playing of those silver disks unless it can play albums accordingly. :duh:


Hi Kevin, I'm really sorry I didn't answer your post until today. Let me check if I have an album at home that I can use to test it. I can't think of one at this moment. But, I'll keep you posted on that.


----------



## cr136124

Finally!!!!


----------



## typ44q

Those look great! what material are they wrapped in and what is the additional material on top? Is all of it glued in place? Looking forward to seeing them installed.


----------



## kevin360

cr136124 said:


> Hi Kevin, I'm really sorry I didn't answer your post until today. Let me check if I have an album at home that I can use to test it. I can't think of one at this moment. But, I'll keep you posted on that.


Don't sweat it - no need for an apology. I'm curious, but it's certainly not urgent.

You did a nice job on your suede covered fiberglass treatments. They look great!


----------



## cr136124

typ44q said:


> Those look great! what material are they wrapped in and what is the additional material on top? Is all of it glued in place? Looking forward to seeing them installed.


Thanks! The first wrap (white) was done with a cheap fabric purchased at Walmart. I then finished up with vintage suede (see link below). All fabrics were attached to the frames using a stapler purchased at HomeDepot.

All treatments have been installed and I'll be posting pics in few minutes. 

https://www.fabric.com/buy/ct-720/vintage-suede-brick 



kevin360 said:


> Don't sweat it - no need for an apology. I'm curious, but it's certainly not urgent.
> 
> You did a nice job on your suede covered fiberglass treatments. They look great!


Thanks Kevin! Yeah, the suede gives them a really nice look and feel. They are actually like a decoration to the room while helping me to reduce reflections from the walls.

It seems you are familiar with the materials. Have you built acoustic treatments yourself? Share some pics man!


----------



## cr136124

Pics!!!!!


































































:bigsmile:


----------



## B- one

The room treatments look great. As the rest of the room as well.


----------



## cr136124

Thanks for your kind words Mr. B!


----------



## kevin360

I keep thinking about building a pair of wooden skyline diffusers, but they're in line behind a bunch of other stuff at present. The room treatments I have were all purchased (lazy old fella). I have posted some photos - in the 'Kevin's Man Cave' thread (down the page a bit). It's not a very formal room, but it's fairly spacious. In all fairness, the primary focus was on stereo, but it doubles as a pretty good HT rig. There are some better system shots in the 2 Channel Picture Gallery (pg. 9). The rack is a DIY job (I'm really not _that_ lazy).

Anyway, I figured you were up to reducing the reflections off the pretty close rear and left walls. Those panels not only look nice, but they should really clear/open things up. :TT


----------



## cr136124

Thanks Kevin!

I just visited your thread, pretty cool room you have there.........congrats!

Yeah, the panels dramatically improved the sound at my room. There is a significant adjustment made by Audyssey while calibrating my speakers with the new panels, but the most dramatic change has been on my center channel..........wow. Before, I had to increase the level on the center by 2 or 3 dB and still that wasn't enough.

Now, I don't have to touch anything (other than switching the fronts from full to small) and then adjust the crossovers as Audyssey is setting my fronts, center and surrounds at 40 Hz. But, other than the center is now shining as well as my subwoofers. 

The funny thing (if we can called that way) is that I made the frames at least 3 months ago, and then I didn't find the time to finish this project until this past weekend......yeah, talking about lazy........:rofl:


----------



## kevin360

That's really good news. 

Hey, life happens. If that weren't enough, sometimes we just 'waste' time enjoying what we already have. You knew you needed them, but you got things sounding good and that's enough to enjoy, which is why you went to all of the trouble in the first place. That nagging voice in your head about what you hadn't finished yet finally drove you to the garage to put it all together. You probably did a cleaner job than you would have if you hadn't waited until the mood hit you hard enough. 

A good procrastinator knows how to rationalize.:laugh: I tend to have two speeds - inert and frantic.


----------



## cr136124

^^^

That last phrase............you just described me...........LOL!


----------



## typ44q

Those look great on the walls. Have you done any before and after measurements using something like REW to see how much of a difference they made?


----------



## cr136124

typ44q said:


> Those look great on the walls. Have you done any before and after measurements using something like REW to see how much of a difference they made?


Thanks man!

About your question on measurements, I didn't have the time to do that just yet. But, I'll try to do it in the near future.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Nice work on the panels, they look really nice. Your room is great all around, and I love to follow these "just one more thing" type threads with constant improvements and additions. Its great to see people enjoying and tweaking their setups as they go. I wonder what you'll do next? Lol.


----------



## minorc

Very nice work, almost the same layout as I imagined for my house!


----------



## cr136124

Owen Bartley said:


> Nice work on the panels, they look really nice. Your room is great all around, and I love to follow these "just one more thing" type threads with constant improvements and additions. Its great to see people enjoying and tweaking their setups as they go.


Thanks for the kind words. It is amazing how things keep evolving at my room. From a humble beginning with my old Onkyo TX-SR804, a pair of Technics speakers, a Sony center channel and a Sony subwoofer to what I have today. :T

Yes, not an overnight change I must say, but a fun ride up to this point. I'm lucky my wife has been very supportive along this process.........well, not all the time.....specially when the SVS Ultra arrived (size of the sub)......she was like .....:unbelievable:



Owen Bartley said:


> I wonder what you'll do next? Lol.


I'm just wondering the same.........:rofl:


----------



## cr136124

minorc said:


> Very nice work, almost the same layout as I imagined for my house!


Thanks man!

The major challenge I dealt with the room was running several wires to the back of the room. Specially, because I ran several wires at once. So, if you can do that in advance it will simplify the process later. See pics below, so you have an idea about what I'm talking about......:heehee:


----------



## LaserDisk

> So, what do you think guys?


I was just looking at all your pictures and I think your room is awesome. A very clean and beautiful room.


----------



## cr136124

LaserDisk said:


> I was just looking at all your pictures and I think your room is awesome. A very clean and beautiful room.


Thanks! It has been a fun project, a lot of work involved, but very happy with the end results. It just amaze me how everything started:




















Sorry for these pics.......quality is pretty bad...........ha, another upgrade I made..........purchased a better camera......:rofl:


----------



## ALMFamily

Hopefully, you are subscribed to the newsletter...could be a surprise in there - just saying...


----------



## cr136124

ALMFamily said:


> Hopefully, you are subscribed to the newsletter...could be a surprise in there - just saying...


Yes, I'm subscribed. But, the last one that I received was for the month of Oct-13.

Oh boy, what did I do this time!?!?!?

:duh:


----------



## ALMFamily

cr136124 said:


> Yes, I'm subscribed. But, the last one that I received was for the month of Oct-13.
> 
> Oh boy, what did I do this time!?!?!?
> 
> :duh:


The newsletter for November will be sent out next Monday as we really would like to get the evaluations done for the $2500 speaker event included.


----------



## cr136124

ALMFamily said:


> The newsletter for November will be sent out next Monday as we really would like to get the evaluations done for the $2500 speaker event included.


Sweet...........looking forward to next Monday then!


----------



## rdcollns

Just caught up on the past 13 pages here. I really like everything you did. I'm thrilled to see someone post a theater build this nice that proves it doesn't have to look like a movie theater. I'm working on something similar right now.

Funny to see you move from the Yamaha to the Denon, I agonized over the decision for a long time, but I finally brought a few home and the Yamaha just sang to me. I haven't regretted it yet, but it is temporarily in my living room as I build the HT. Are you glad you moved to Audyssey?


----------



## cr136124

rdcollns said:


> Just caught up on the past 13 pages here. I really like everything you did. I'm thrilled to see someone post a theater build this nice that proves it doesn't have to look like a movie theater. I'm working on something similar right now.
> 
> Funny to see you move from the Yamaha to the Denon, I agonized over the decision for a long time, but I finally brought a few home and the Yamaha just sang to me. I haven't regretted it yet, but it is temporarily in my living room as I build the HT. Are you glad you moved to Audyssey?


Thanks for the kind words on what I was able to achieve at my room and with the understanding it wasn't a traditional home theater room, but more like a multi-purpose room. If I can help you in any way sharing information on what I did at my room don't hesitate to hit me via PM and I'll do my best to provide information (including the mistakes that I made.......LOL).

About the Yammy, what an amazing AVR it was. The main reason I finally decided to exchange it for the Denon was due to Audyssey XT32 (as it can EQ two subwoofers). I didn't have that feature on my RX-A1010. 

Actually, I was using a Velodyne SMS-1 to EQ my subwoofers. Only problem, it was measuring the two SVS Ultras and applying the same equalization to both of them (like they were just one)!

Now, after the addition of the Denon, I noticed the subs output was reduced (Audyssey was balancing the output of the subs with the rest of the speakers) it took me a while to get used to that. But, the whole sound integration was significantly improved. The surround speakers came to live immediately, as the fronts were not overpowering the other speakers, etc. 

Center channel was still a big disappointment, but down the road I finally realized it wasn't the speaker or the AVR, it was my room the problem!!! 

I recently added acoustic treatments and now I can enjoy my center channel without the need of increasing the level of that speaker. 

So, not right away, but eventually you really need to consider to add acoustic treatments for your room. I went with solid colors on the fabrics. But, if you are interested there is a thread with DIY acoustic panels that look like movie posters. Let me know if you want to look at that and I'll share the link with you.

Cheers!


----------



## Orbitron

With regard to the center speaker - placing it inside the rack is not optimal. I had mine inside a rack too but it wasn't till we took it out of the rack and moved it forward onto a stand did it come alive, more open and natural. I would suggest you try this (as an experiment). Yes? Hope i haven't caused you any consternation; suggestions can do that us audio buffs.


----------



## rdcollns

cr136124 said:


> Thanks for the kind words on what I was able to achieve at my room and with the understanding it wasn't a traditional home theater room, but more like a multi-purpose room. If I can help you in any way sharing information on what I did at my room don't hesitate to hit me via PM and I'll do my best to provide information (including the mistakes that I made.......LOL).
> 
> About the Yammy, what an amazing AVR it was. The main reason I finally decided to exchange it for the Denon was due to Audyssey XT32 (as it can EQ two subwoofers). I didn't have that feature on my RX-A1010.
> 
> Actually, I was using a Velodyne SMS-1 to EQ my subwoofers. Only problem, it was measuring the two SVS Ultras and applying the same equalization to both of them (like they were just one)!
> 
> Now, after the addition of the Denon, I noticed the subs output was reduced (Audyssey was balancing the output of the subs with the rest of the speakers) it took me a while to get used to that. But, the whole sound integration was significantly improved. The surround speakers came to live immediately, as the fronts were not overpowering the other speakers, etc.
> 
> Center channel was still a big disappointment, but down the road I finally realized it wasn't the speaker or the AVR, it was my room the problem!!!
> 
> I recently added acoustic treatments and now I can enjoy my center channel without the need of increasing the level of that speaker.
> 
> So, not right away, but eventually you really need to consider to add acoustic treatments for your room. I went with solid colors on the fabrics. But, if you are interested there is a thread with DIY acoustic panels that look like movie posters. Let me know if you want to look at that and I'll share the link with you.
> 
> Cheers!


I actually demoed the 1020, but bought a 2000 on ebay. That being said, I am fairly certain that they still don't EQ the subwoofers at all, but I don't have one just yet, so that isn't an issue for me until probably a couple years after the basement is finished (basement, projector, then sub). I have a crazy space, and I won't put carpet in a basement, so I'm working on several ideas to try to keep it quiet. My biggest fear is that I have a wall inches from one speaker, and a pool table on the other side. There is absolutely no symmetry.


----------



## cr136124

Orbitron said:


> With regard to the center speaker - placing it inside the rack is not optimal. I had mine inside a rack too but it wasn't till we took it out of the rack and moved it forward onto a stand did it come alive, more open and natural. I would suggest you try this (as an experiment). Yes? Hope i haven't caused you any consternation; suggestions can do that us audio buffs.


Yes, I tried that (center channel speaker) on top of the AV console (that was back then when I was sporting a 51" Plasma HDTV). 

Of course, right after I installed the 120" fixed screen, I had to move the speaker back to its original location inside the AV Console. However, I made a change pulling the speaker a bit forward to reduce / avoid first reflections. It did help a bit, but once again the acoustic panels did the trick for me.

Time, experimentation and willingness to do it is very important in this hobby...........lddude:

All comments and recommendations are always welcomed............cheers!


----------



## cr136124

rdcollns said:


> I actually demoed the 1020, but bought a 2000 on ebay. That being said, I am fairly certain that they still don't EQ the subwoofers at all, but I don't have one just yet, so that isn't an issue for me until probably a couple years after the basement is finished (basement, projector, then sub). I have a crazy space, and I won't put carpet in a basement, so I'm working on several ideas to try to keep it quiet. My biggest fear is that I have a wall inches from one speaker, and a pool table on the other side. There is absolutely no symmetry.


I think you did well on pulling the trigger on the 2000 over the 1020. Hopefully to scored a good deal at eBay. I managed to score few pieces of my gear as second hand units still under warranty............:T

Cool thing is that you are not in a hurry, so your Yammy should be able to keep you happy until your basement is done and during that time perhaps you will be able to score a really nice subwoofer. How big is the room? There are other folks dealing with open rooms and they are able to get good results at them.

Hopefully, you will have some flexibility to locate / install your subwoofer. So, you can find the right spot for the sub that will yield on maximum performance and maximum output...............:hsd:


----------



## cr136124

Say hello to the new addition to my family............PlayStation family of course.........:bigsmile:

PS1 to the left and PS4 to the far right.













Lights off........PS4 is the straight orange light to the right. Perfect match with the Emotiva amps! :T


----------



## B- one

I see 5 units sitting there don't I? What's the other unit? I only have a PS-2 and 2-NES and a Super NES. The newer games are not for me I don't like the controllers or the game play as much.


----------



## cr136124

B- one said:


> I see 5 units sitting there don't I? What's the other unit? I only have a PS-2 and 2-NES and a Super NES. The newer games are not for me I don't like the controllers or the game play as much.


From left to right:

Playstation
Playstation 2
PS3 (Launch unit)
PS3 Slim
PS4 (Launch unit)

I still enjoy playing video games a lot, but I have very limited time to do it. It is just amazing how things evolved from the very first consoles. Only thing I can say.............It has been a fun ride :bigsmile:


----------



## B- one

Okay I have heard of the "slim" before thanks for filling the old guy in.


----------



## kevin360

cr136124 said:


> Say hello to the new addition to my family............PlayStation family of course.........:bigsmile:
> 
> PS1 to the left and PS4 to the far right.



I remember thinking how good gaming consoles were getting with the Intellivision.:laugh: I imagine the PS4 is pretty spectacular. My son recently sold his PS3. He's mentioned a PS4 a few times - only a matter of time.:yes: If his PS2 hadn't been up to date, firmware-wise, I'd have it now - only way I know that one can rip SACDs (but only with an older firmware revision). I have a bunch of them that I'd love to have available as hi-res files for the media player.

Speaking of which, have you discovered whether or not the Denon player can transition files seamlessly?

That's a neat collection of consoles.


----------



## cr136124

kevin360 said:


> I remember thinking how good gaming consoles were getting with the Intellivision.:laugh: I imagine the PS4 is pretty spectacular. My son recently sold his PS3. He's mentioned a PS4 a few times - only a matter of time.:yes: If his PS2 hadn't been up to date, firmware-wise, I'd have it now - only way I know that one can rip SACDs (but only with an older firmware revision). I have a bunch of them that I'd love to have available as hi-res files for the media player.
> 
> Speaking of which, have you discovered whether or not the Denon player can transition files seamlessly?
> 
> That's a neat collection of consoles.


I really like the PS4. However, they are few features that have not been released yet. Hopefully sooner than later Sony will put together a new firmware update to have all these features up and running in this machine.

One part that sucks about the PS4 is that is not backward compatible. In other words, you can't play your currently owned PS3 games. So, I hope your son was able to sell the PS3 + all games for that machine.

One of the reasons, I still have two PS3 consoles at home.............:T

About the Denon, I didn't have the chance to try the transition files yet. I don't have a disc to try that and a friend offered me one to try it, but I'm still waiting for that disc................:rant:

Thanks I do love my collection too. The really cool part is that all these consoles are still fully functional.........:bigsmile:


----------



## cr136124

Here we go again...................I'm putting together a 2.1 system for my home office (basement).

I'm using my old but trusty Onkyo TX-SR804 as pre/pro and a Marantz CC4300 CD Changer.

To drive the speakers, I recently scored a Carver TFM-35 at the Polk Audio Forum. Here few pics of the unit:






























Here a couple of pics of these components:





















Next item that I was able to add is a pair of Polk Audio LSi 7's - Ebony:






























Now, here is the system in a temporary configuration:












Not pretty, but at least I know that everything works! Well, except for the lights on the Carver's meters. But, I already have the information needed to repair them (DIY project).


Next items to add:

Sealed subwoofer
Speaker stands


It never ends............:unbelievable:


----------



## kevin360

Of all the possible times you could add to this thread, it had to be tonight.:sad: I sent my dealer an email and saw that you had responded. Your thread is titled, "It's alive!!!" The subject of my email was, "It's dead!!!" My projector took a dump this evening - pardon the phone pic, but here's its problem.









Oh well, it'll get repaired, but I doubt I'll have it back in time for the college bowl games. I guess I'll have to watch them on a little 47" TV. On a brighter note, congrats on scoring the Carver TFM-35. Many moons ago, I had some Carver gear - a C-1 preamp (with sonic holography) and a pair of M-400t amps which I bought to drive a pair of Bose 901s (that I decided not to keep). Hey, we all make mistakes.:laugh:









Don't sweat the info on the Marantz unit. It's really not a big deal. I was just curious. I don't need any more systems. I was thinking about the garage, but I just dropped a cable (coax, digital) from the BDP-1 upstairs to an old Acurus ACT-3 (upgraded to Aragon Stage One innards) which feeds an Acurus A200 that is driving a small pair of Klipsch loudspeakers (sorry, don't remember the model). I can control the player up in the cave from the garage with my phone. Isn't technology neat?


----------



## cr136124

That sucks Kevin! Hopefully you will have your PJ repaired and back home in no time. 

That Carver cube looks pretty cool! And good call on running the optical wire to your garage and control the system using your phone. Yes, tech now days is impressive and I can't wait for what is going to bring us in the next few years.

So, you have an Acurus too. I was planning on buying an Acurus amp originally, but I didn't find one available, in good shape and at the right price. But, the Carver is doing wonders for me.

Take care!


----------



## kevin360

Yeah, stuff like that happens, but it's nothing that can't be repaired. Still it's a bummer.

Those little Polks look really nice. I was curious, so I researched them a bit. _They are really nice_. Combined with a good, sealed sub, they should be terrific speakers for your office system. Isn't it great to re-purpose old gear like that Onkyo pre/pro? That's what I did with the Acurus stuff too. It's been languishing in a closet for a few years (along with a bunch of other gear); now it's in system #6 - music everywhere. It looks like you are in the same boat.

My son didn't buy the PS4 (at least, not yet). Instead, he's going to California with a videographer friend of his. They're going to cover a UFC event. His friend has been trying to get him into the loop as a photographer and one of the big wigs invited my son out there for a week. He's stoked! He feels a bit weird about spending Christmas with people he doesn't know (aside from his friend), but it's an opportunity he couldn't decline. 

The progress of technology never ceases to amaze me. The first disk drive I repaired was a CDC 96MB that cost around $60K and was a huge device that ran on 208V, 3-phase power. It used screw-in, 10-platter disk packs. Now, I have a few 2TB disks that fit in my shirt pocket and cost a whopping $100 each. I've pretty much transferred my entire music collection to those things. The convenience of playing tunes these days was unimaginable when I was young. I may be ascending through my 50s, but I _love_ modern technology.


----------



## rdcollns

cr136124 said:


> I think you did well on pulling the trigger on the 2000 over the 1020. Hopefully to scored a good deal at eBay. I managed to score few pieces of my gear as second hand units still under warranty............:T
> 
> Cool thing is that you are not in a hurry, so your Yammy should be able to keep you happy until your basement is done and during that time perhaps you will be able to score a really nice subwoofer. How big is the room? There are other folks dealing with open rooms and they are able to get good results at them.
> 
> Hopefully, you will have some flexibility to locate / install your subwoofer. So, you can find the right spot for the sub that will yield on maximum performance and maximum output...............:hsd:


I have about 550 sqft with the theater in the middle of an L with a bar behind and a pool table to the side. I've been reading a lot about acoustics, and I'm doing a little with insulation in the walls and ceiling to help, but aside from that I just planned on playing around after the fact.


----------



## 100pr00f

wow cool thread. I see you have changes the set a few times. tons of equipment and lots of amps. I need to go through the whole thread some time and see the evolution of what is now


----------



## cr136124

rdcollns said:


> I have about 550 sqft with the theater in the middle of an L with a bar behind and a pool table to the side. I've been reading a lot about acoustics, and I'm doing a little with insulation in the walls and ceiling to help, *but aside from that I just planned on playing around after the fact.*


That is cool, it took me more than a year to finally built and install my acoustic panels..............:whistling:

So, there is no need to rush things up. Enjoy it!


----------



## cr136124

100pr00f said:


> wow cool thread. I see you have changes the set a few times. tons of equipment and lots of amps. I need to go through the whole thread some time and see the evolution of what is now


Thanks a lot for the kind words and yes, a lot of changes have been done to the room and to the gear (upgrades).

This is a very expensive hobby (at least for me) and therefore, I try to find the best deals available. Actually, I scored a Carver TFM-35 amp recently and the main issue was the meter lights weren't working. Few friends at a different forum were able to point me in the right direction, after some reading, guidance, a small investment (parts) and some free time here is the end result:


----------



## Osage_Winter

OP:

Your setup looks really familiar like we've talked before about it...were you on/are you on Blu-ray.com?

Lovin' your Polks as a Polk fan myself -- I'm running RTi12s in my HT and previously ran R20s in my two-channel system; right now, like you, I have Onkyo componentry (a TX-8555 stereo receiver) and Marantz CD changer (a CC4001 five-disc model) running in the stereo rig...:T


----------



## Osage_Winter

JBrax said:


> Very clean looking setup. Not sure I would categorize 51" display as small


Neither would I, J, being the owner of a 50" SXRD...:T


----------



## cr136124

Osage_Winter said:


> OP:
> 
> Your setup looks really familiar like we've talked before about it...were you on/are you on Blu-ray.com?
> 
> Lovin' your Polks as a Polk fan myself -- I'm running RTi12s in my HT and previously ran R20s in my two-channel system; right now, like you, I have Onkyo componentry (a TX-8555 stereo receiver) and Marantz CD changer (a CC4001 five-disc model) running in the stereo rig...:T


Yes, I have a gallery at the Blu-ray.com, and I go by cr136124 at that site too. So, perhaps we already exchange some comments in there. 

Polk Audio has always been a very special brand to me. Probably because when I was just starting my career I look at their speakers thinking............someday, someday I'll be able to buy a nice set of these beauties. 

The RTi 12's and RTi A9's are pretty much the same speakers, it is the cabinet which is different. But, other than that we are sporting the same speakers at our HT. And these babies rock!!!

Are you using external amp with them, or you are letting your AVR to drive them directly?

It is funny you also have a stereo rig with basically the same components I'm using on mine (Onkyo AVR, and a Marantz 5 discs CD changer).

So, any big Christmas present that you are giving to yourself next week? Tell us, we won't tell your wife......:heehee:



Osage_Winter said:


> Neither would I, J, being the owner of a 50" SXRD...:T


LOL........I know, I know! But to be honest, after I built the AV Console the 51" HDTV just looked out of proportion. The Sammy 51" was relocated to my bedroom and oh boy, what a difference compared to the 42" that we were using there before. Wife was really happy with the upgrade!


----------



## Osage_Winter

cr136124 said:


> Yes, I have a gallery at the Blu-ray.com, and I go by cr136124 at that site too. So, perhaps we already exchange some comments in there.


Indeed...I KNOW I have spoken to you about your setup...

The problem is they ban more people over there faster than Obama's care plan gets challenged by Congress on a daily basis...:sarcastic: 



> Polk Audio has always been a very special brand to me. Probably because when I was just starting my career I look at their speakers thinking............someday, someday I'll be able to buy a nice set of these beauties.


They're special to me too being that they were the first brand I've ever experienced first getting into the hobby -- and I still feel they are the "high end on a beer budget" brand that everyone could love...of course, many of their lines are NOT "beer budget" priced as if we didn't find our RTi12s on a closeout deal we never would have been able to afford them, but...:whistling: 

And then there's their more expensive LSi line...



> The RTi 12's and RTi A9's are pretty much the same speakers, it is the cabinet which is different. But, other than that we are sporting the same speakers at our HT. And these babies rock!!!


Right -- the only difference is, as I understand it, the rounded "more anti-resonant" (according to Polk) cabinets on the A9's as well as their slightly different "leveling feet"; otherwise, from all accounts, they're the same speakers...



> Are you using external amp with them, or you are letting your AVR to drive them directly?


My Onkyo 605, believe it or not, crossed over at 60Hz for the RTi12s, are running the whole show with no problems and loads of sound (though I am considering external amplification for possible increased headroom)...:T



> It is funny you also have a stereo rig with basically the same components I'm using on mine (Onkyo AVR, and a Marantz 5 discs CD changer).


Indeed; though you're running your two-channel system with a Carver external amp and I'm driving my Infinity 363 towers with an Onkyo 8555 stereo receiver (AWESOME receiver by the way with integrated amp-like qualities and feel)...how do you like your Marantz receiver? To be honest, mine has given me playback issues from day one...:rolleyesno:



> So, any big Christmas present that you are giving to yourself next week? Tell us, we won't tell your wife......:heehee:


I WISH, I wish...money is ridiculously tight, as always...I don't make a whole lot being a professional freelance writer even for multiple publications and online portals...my wife's job makes up the rest. I do have two things I need to upgrade soon though: Our display and subwoofer. Looking at possibly an 80-inch Sharp LCD and an SVS sub...:T



> LOL........I know, I know! But to be honest, after I built the AV Console the 51" HDTV just looked out of proportion. The Sammy 51" was relocated to my bedroom and oh boy, what a difference compared to the 42" that we were using there before. Wife was really happy with the upgrade!


What are you runnin' in the main HT room now?

Our 50" SXRD is enclosed in a wall unit piece so it doesn't look "small" in our living room, even flanked by the RTi12s that sit on the outer sides of the entertainment center's left and right "cabinet tower" pieces...


----------



## cr136124

Osage_Winter said:


> Indeed...I KNOW I have spoken to you about your setup...
> 
> The problem is they ban more people over there faster than Obama's care plan gets challenged by Congress on a daily basis...:sarcastic:


LOL........oh well, glad that we are back in touch!



Osage_Winter said:


> They're special to me too being that they were the first brand I've ever experienced first getting into the hobby -- and I still feel they are the "high end on a beer budget" brand that everyone could love...of course, many of their lines are NOT "beer budget" priced as if we didn't find our RTi12s on a closeout deal we never would have been able to afford them, but...:whistling:


Same here, only reason I was able to score the A9's was because I waited a very long time until they were on sale. Yes, there are other folks with a different opinion, but until they buy me with their money a "better" speaker, then I'll be enjoying my system will all my Polk Audio speakers........




Osage_Winter said:


> And then there's their more expensive LSi line...


But, even on cases like that, you can still score few good deals online. Yes, they do not happen often, but they pop up from time to time. I'll report on that later............



Osage_Winter said:


> Right -- the only difference is, as I understand it, the rounded "more anti-resonant" (according to Polk) cabinets on the A9's as well as their slightly different "leveling feet"; otherwise, from all accounts, they're the same speakers...


Same speakers IMHO!



Osage_Winter said:


> My Onkyo 605, believe it or not, crossed over at 60Hz for the RTi12s, are running the whole show with no problems and loads of sound (though I am considering external amplification for possible increased headroom)...:T


I have a Denon and after Audyssey was completed the A9's were crossed over at 40 Hz! But, due to the subs that I have at my room I switched them back to 80 Hz.



Osage_Winter said:


> Indeed; though you're running your two-channel system with a Carver external amp and I'm driving my Infinity 363 towers with an Onkyo 8555 stereo receiver (AWESOME receiver by the way with integrated amp-like qualities and feel)...how do you like your Marantz receiver? To be honest, mine has given me playback issues from day one...:rolleyesno:


Actually the receiver is the Onkyo TX-SR804. The Marantz is the 5 disc CD Changer. I didn't have any issue with the Marantz unit. Other that is missing the remote control. I received this unit "free" when I purchased my first power conditioner locally. The lady that sold the Panamax wanted $10.00 for the Marantz, but I was not really interested on that unit. So, when I was about to leave, she just gave it to me (it was a relocation and I guess for her was just one item less to pack).

I was like "free", yeah why not....I'll take it. For several months it was at my closed without use. Oh boy, I have been using it a lot lately!




Osage_Winter said:


> I WISH, I wish...money is ridiculously tight, as always...I don't make a whole lot being a professional freelance writer even for multiple publications and online portals...my wife's job makes up the rest. I do have two things I need to upgrade soon though: Our display and subwoofer. Looking at possibly an 80-inch Sharp LCD and an SVS sub...:T


Yes, things are very tight. Hopefully, things will improve next year and you will be able to close few more deals. But, it is really nice you have a partner that is right with you. In my case I went crazy already buying the Carver and the speakers. But, oh well, I did score a good deal during blackfriday and I ended up with a nice credit from AT&T that I'm going to use it to balance the two toys that I purchased.



Osage_Winter said:


> What are you runnin' in the main HT room now?


Projector - Panasonic PT-AE8000
Receiver - Denon 4311CI
Amp - Emotiva XPA-2 (fronts)
Amp - Emotiva XPA-5 (front heights, center and wides)
Amp - Emotiva XPA-5 (surrounds and back surrounds)
Front speakers - RTi A9's
Center speaker - RTi CSi A6
Front Heights - 265-RT
Wides - 90-RT
Surround - RTi A9's
Back Surround - FXi A6
BR Player - Oppo 103
Video Game Console - PS4
Subwoofer Front - SVS PB13-Ultra X 2
Subwoofer Back - PSA XS30 American Cherry




Osage_Winter said:


> Our 50" SXRD is enclosed in a wall unit piece so it doesn't look "small" in our living room, even flanked by the RTi12s that sit on the outer sides of the entertainment center's left and right "cabinet tower" pieces...


Cool! You have to post a couple of pics of your setup.

Well now you know where I live, so please stop by anytime..........:T


----------



## Osage_Winter

cr136124 said:


> LOL........oh well, glad that we are back in touch!


Me as well. 



> Same here, only reason I was able to score the A9's was because I waited a very long time until they were on sale. Yes, there are other folks with a different opinion, but until they buy me with their money a "better" speaker, then I'll be enjoying my system will all my Polk Audio speakers........


I totally agree -- there's NOTHING wrong with their speaker lines, from top to bottom as far as I'm concerned and when Shane Buettner, former editor of Home Theater Magazine, did a spotlight piece in one of the issues on the company when he visited their headquarters in Baltimore and raved about their speakers that "kick serious butt" (he used a different word there) I was even more convinced. 



> But, even on cases like that, you can still score few good deals online. Yes, they do not happen often, but they pop up from time to time. I'll report on that later............


Sure, but I'm just saying that their LSi line is pretty premium for most folks...



> Same speakers IMHO!


They are indeed. 



> I have a Denon and after Audyssey was completed the A9's were crossed over at 40 Hz! But, due to the subs that I have at my room I switched them back to 80 Hz.


What most people don't know is that Audyssey DOESN'T set the crossover points, the AVR is doing that based on tactical feedback from Audyssey's room/speaker measurement sweeps -- but yeah 40Hz is pretty low; I never experimented with frequencies lower than 60 for my RTi12s because I was advised that the 60Hz point would "allow the RTi12s to flex some of their muscle while still giving my sub a good workout with signals 60Hz and below..." which made sense to me. 



> Actually the receiver is the Onkyo TX-SR804. The Marantz is the 5 disc CD Changer. I didn't have any issue with the Marantz unit. Other that is missing the remote control. I received this unit "free" when I purchased my first power conditioner locally. The lady that sold the Panamax wanted $10.00 for the Marantz, but I was not really interested on that unit. So, when I was about to leave, she just gave it to me (it was a relocation and I guess for her was just one item less to pack).
> 
> I was like "free", yeah why not....I'll take it. For several months it was at my closed without use. Oh boy, I have been using it a lot lately!


Nothing like free. But I have to say, I think Marantz's quality has gone downhill, at least in the company's audio/two-channel-specific gear...I have owned many pieces by them over the years in terms of musical gear including the world's first consumer-grade CD recorder (the DR700 I think it was) plus multiple audiophile-grade CD changers bought in boutique shops that were still around at the time. All of them ended crapping out on me and I took a chance with this newer CC4001, which has turned out to be nearly as unreliable with a very sensitive laser that skips on CDs with barely any scratches and a memory system for programming that refuses to remember the programming sequence of five discs when I punch it in. I really want to dump the Marantz and get Onkyo's six-disc unit as it looks like a beauty and would match my 8555 stereo receiver:












> Yes, things are very tight. Hopefully, things will improve next year and you will be able to close few more deals. But, it is really nice you have a partner that is right with you. In my case I went crazy already buying the Carver and the speakers. But, oh well, I did score a good deal during blackfriday and I ended up with a nice credit from AT&T that I'm going to use it to balance the two toys that I purchased.


I'm hoping to get something more full-time after the new year...



> Projector - Panasonic PT-AE8000
> Receiver - Denon 4311CI
> Amp - Emotiva XPA-2 (fronts)
> Amp - Emotiva XPA-5 (front heights, center and wides)
> Amp - Emotiva XPA-5 (surrounds and back surrounds)
> Front speakers - RTi A9's
> Center speaker - RTi CSi A6
> Front Heights - 265-RT
> Wides - 90-RT
> Surround - RTi A9's
> Back Surround - FXi A6
> BR Player - Oppo 103
> Video Game Console - PS4
> Subwoofer Front - SVS PB13-Ultra X 2
> Subwoofer Back - PSA XS30 American Cherry


Wow -- when did you switch out the 51" plasma for the projector screen...or are you running both?

Boy I wish I could afford that...:R



> Cool! You have to post a couple of pics of your setup.


I will work on it, my friend. :bigsmile:



> Well now you know where I live


I do?


----------



## phillihp23

Great thread. Read through it all and enjoyed watching the transition/upgrades. I have a similar setup as you. Just recently finished it off with two SVS subs.


----------



## cr136124

Osage_Winter said:


> I do?


Yeah, I live here at this thread............LOL!



phillihp23 said:


> Great thread. Read through it all and enjoyed watching the transition/upgrades. I have a similar setup as you. Just recently finished it off with two SVS subs.


Hi Phillihp, welcome to this thread and thanks a lot for the kind words!

Congrats on the new subs? What do you think of them? C'mon tell us, don't be shy........


----------



## Osage_Winter

cr136124 said:


> Yeah, I live here at this thread............LOL!


Ahhh...I see. Very clever...:sneeky:


----------



## cr136124

Osage_Winter said:


> Ahhh...I see. Very clever...:sneeky:


So, new toys?

I'm seriously looking at the new SVS SB-2000.......................:hsd:


----------



## phillihp23

So i must say i kinda laughed when you said you bought new Polk RTIA9's to change the color.
I had looked at your setup previously and then when i caught back up with the revisions to the room you had done, I kinda scratched my head and had to go back and look at what you had before. It was like a magic trick switch out. I was like it looks like the same speakers he had before but somethings differant here...:scratchhead:


----------



## cr136124

^^^

LOL.......the black finish is really nice on the A9's, but there is something really special on the cherry finish that caught your eye. Very sleek and attractive look with the grills on, but as soon I have a chance I remove the grills to expose all the drivers............no small kids at home and the dog is not allow to visit me downstairs..............so all is good!


----------



## Osage_Winter

No, no new toys yet...you boys would be the first to know...:crying:

I definitely want an SVS sub and larger display, for sure.

As for the cherry color of the Polks -- I know exactly what you mean. The cherry finish is really rich and beautiful -- in a totally different league IMO compared to the "black oak." I would have loved the RTi12s in cherry because they would have matched our wall unit's finish that they flank, but when I got these on stock closeout from Fry's I believe they only had black oak left -- plus, our CSi30 existing center channel was already black, so...:foottap:


----------



## cr136124

Well, in some cases you just need to take advantage of the opportunities life puts in front of you. I bet you had a big smile in your face when you paid a closeout price on the RTi 12's rather that full price. So, compromise is acceptable in situations like this.

Bottom line performance wise, RTi 12's and RTi A9's do share the same components - other than the cabinet.

Hopefully, you will have the chance to add the sub and larger screen.........sooner than later!

In my case, saving pennies to buy a sub for my two channel system........I have 6 cents in total so far......so, I'm almost there...........LOL!


----------



## Osage_Winter

cr136124 said:


> Well, in some cases you just need to take advantage of the opportunities life puts in front of you. I bet you had a big smile in your face when you paid a closeout price on the RTi 12's rather that full price. So, compromise is acceptable in situations like this.


Indeed, cr -- there was no way we'd be able to afford the 12's when they were a brand new line or weren't on some kind of closeout deal; we would probably have to settle for 8's or 10's, if available, or look to the entry-level A series. The thing with that was when we went to Fry's to look at speakers, they had the new RTiA's but the entry level models were MORE expensive than what they were asking for with regard to the 12's they had as model closeouts -- how could we NOT have went with the top-of-the-line RTi's at that point? My train of thought was, no matter what kind of power we add down the road, these speakers will be able to handle it, so it's a long-term investment (assuming idiotic movers don't somehow break the things if/when we move to the next house :sarcastic...



> In my case, saving pennies to buy a sub for my two channel system........I have 6 cents in total so far......so, I'm almost there...........LOL!


In MY case, I already have a plan in that regard -- once I get the new SVS (or whatever) sub, I'm going to move the current Polk PSW350 to the two channel setup...:T


----------



## phillihp23

cr136124 said:


> In my case, saving pennies to buy a sub for my two channel system........I have 6 cents in total so far......so, I'm almost there...........LOL!


I have a six sense that you will get one sooner than later... :rofl:


----------



## cr136124

Osage_Winter said:


> Indeed, cr -- there was no way we'd be able to afford the 12's when they were a brand new line or weren't on some kind of closeout deal; we would probably have to settle for 8's or 10's, if available, or look to the entry-level A series. The thing with that was when we went to Fry's to look at speakers, they had the new RTiA's but the entry level models were MORE expensive than what they were asking for with regard to the 12's they had as model closeouts -- how could we NOT have went with the top-of-the-line RTi's at that point? My train of thought was, no matter what kind of power we add down the road, these speakers will be able to handle it, so it's a long-term investment (assuming idiotic movers don't somehow break the things if/when we move to the next house :sarcastic...


That's exactly that I was referring! How in the world you are going to miss a deal like that. Yeah, you gave up a bit on the finish, but that was an incredible deal you got there.

Future proof speakers (sound/power wise), full warranty, top of the line speakers, no wait and a price that you can keep the wife happy!

:T

Don't talk about movers, I moved 3 years ago and I don't want to move ever!!!



Osage_Winter said:


> In MY case, I already have a plan in that regard -- once I get the new SVS (or whatever) sub, I'm going to move the current Polk PSW350 to the two channel setup...:T



Recycling...........yeah, let's save the world!!!




phillihp23 said:


> I have a six sense that you will get one sooner than later... :rofl:



Well, I don't have a six sense (not even the movie), but I can tell the future.................and I can see that by buying a fifth subwoofer......I'll be in trouble with my wife......addle:

But, I already survived 4 rounds, so let's bring the fifth!!!


Let me share my future tell powers with you:


Wife = :rant:


----------



## rawsawhd

cr136124 said:


> Pics!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bigsmile:


Awesome set up. I love it!


----------



## cr136124

phillihp23 said:


> I have a six sense that you will get one sooner than later... :rofl:


I'm really sorry to disappoint you, but at the end I didn't buy one subwoofer.



*Spoiler* 



I placed an order for two!!!






:hsd:


----------



## cr136124

rawsawhd said:


> Awesome set up. I love it!


Thanks a lot for the kind words!

:T


----------



## Osage_Winter

cr136124 said:


> Thanks a lot for the kind words!
> 
> :T


Followin' your comments on AVS right now, cr, with regard to the RTi12s and my system :T


----------



## cr136124

Osage_Winter said:


> Followin' your comments on AVS right now, cr, with regard to the RTi12s and my system :T


Yeah, hopefully the information shared at the AVS forum might help you with your upgrade project. Something that I forgot to ask you there is: what is the AVR (brand / model) that you have in your sight?


----------



## Osage_Winter

cr136124 said:


> Yeah, hopefully the information shared at the AVS forum might help you with your upgrade project. Something that I forgot to ask you there is: what is the AVR (brand / model) that you have in your sight?


Don't have one yet...


----------



## cr136124

Osage_Winter said:


> Don't have one yet...


Well, that will be a really hard decision then. I mean, there is a large selection between brands and models. If I remember correctly you are looking for a brand new unit, right? So, options like a good second hand unit (warranty transferable) and/or refurbish units are out of the equation. Am I correct?

Good thing is that knowing that you want to have pre outs should narrow the list down a bit. Of course, that in addition to your budget. As you might noticed at my pics, I’m currently using a Denon AVR and I’m really happy with that unit. 

So, best of luck hunting down your new AVR!


----------



## Osage_Winter

cr136124 said:


> Well, that will be a really hard decision then. I mean, there is a large selection between brands and models. If I remember correctly you are looking for a brand new unit, right? So, options like a good second hand unit (warranty transferable) and/or refurbish units are out of the equation. Am I correct?
> 
> Good thing is that knowing that you want to have pre outs should narrow the list down a bit. Of course, that in addition to your budget. As you might noticed at my pics, I’m currently using a Denon AVR and I’m really happy with that unit.
> 
> So, best of luck hunting down your new AVR!


Thanks; it will more than likely be an Onkyo...:T


----------



## maclick

Wow that room looks great!


----------



## cr136124

maclick said:


> Wow that room looks great!


Thanks bro!

And, hopefully in a week or so, I'll be able to share my updated 2 channel system + subs.

:T


----------



## Todd Anderson

Lookin' G-R-E-A-T!!!!!!!

Well done:clap:


----------



## cr136124

Thanks Todd!

BTW guys - a couple of toys were added to the room for my 2 channel system - Reaction Audio BPS 212's


----------



## cr136124

System is now hooked and rocking at my home office!




















































Yes, I need to do a bit of work on wire mgmt. But, at this time I'm just enjoying how this system sounds!


----------



## kevin360

cr136124 said:


> Yes, I need to do a bit of work on wire mgmt. But, at this time I'm just enjoying how this system sounds!


I bet you are! That's an _awesome_ office system. I really like the idea of subs with dual, opposing drivers and those appear to be incredible bargains too - just what those terrific little Polks needed.:T Take your time getting to wire management - doesn't look messy to me. I'd have a hard time going upstairs.:laugh:

Recently, I overhauled my turntable (using it, but not quite done), rearranged the equipment on the rack (improving the ergonomics), and replaced the cheap BluRay player that I used for Netflix, etc with an Amazon Fire TV. I've also relocated my subs in the last few months. Part of the fun is fiddling with the stuff.:bigsmile: I should probably update my thread, eh?


----------



## cr136124

kevin360 said:


> I bet you are! That's an _awesome_ office system. I really like the idea of subs with dual, opposing drivers and those appear to be incredible bargains too - just what those terrific little Polks needed.:T Take your time getting to wire management - doesn't look messy to me. I'd have a hard time going upstairs.:laugh:
> 
> Recently, I overhauled my turntable (using it, but not quite done), rearranged the equipment on the rack (improving the ergonomics), and replaced the cheap BluRay player that I used for Netflix, etc with an Amazon Fire TV. I've also relocated my subs in the last few months. Part of the fun is fiddling with the stuff.:bigsmile: I should probably update my thread, eh?


Done..........all the wires have been organized! Not perfect, but it looks better than before......LOL.


----------



## specd_out

Is that a modded Carver amp I see with the blue VU meters


----------



## cr136124

Yes, it is.............good eye! It is a Carver TFM-35

Here are a couple of additional pics when I purchased. I did the first mod on red LED's and then I switched them to blue:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-room-photos-finished-rooms-only/59180-its-alive-15.html


----------



## specd_out

Nice. Carver and Polk are made for each other. I have two TFM15s that I rebuilt running bridged to my A5's in my HT setup. I replaced the meter lights in mine as well, but I wanted a more vintage look so I got some warm white leds and dimmed them down so that they look close to the original bulbs. 

In my 2ch room I have a C-1 and a M1.0t that is currently with RichP getting the MkII opt2 upgrade. Thats powering a pair of LSI9's

I also noticed you seem to have swapped out the lsi7s for lsim's, and didnt say anything. Sneaky sneaky. lol


----------



## phillihp23

CR did i see correctly...did you install acoustic panels around the room with the Theater sound system?
If so, what do you think about its effect?


----------



## cr136124

specd_out said:


> Nice. Carver and Polk are made for each other. I have two TFM15s that I rebuilt running bridged to my A5's in my HT setup. I replaced the meter lights in mine as well, but I wanted a more vintage look so I got some warm white leds and dimmed them down so that they look close to the original bulbs.
> 
> In my 2ch room I have a C-1 and a M1.0t that is currently with RichP getting the MkII opt2 upgrade. Thats powering a pair of LSI9's
> 
> I also noticed you seem to have swapped out the lsi7s for lsim's, and didnt say anything. Sneaky sneaky. lol


Cool! Any ETA on your M1.0t? If you need a beta tester, send it to my home and I'll take care of the rest. Oh, don't worry, I'll return it as soon the test is done. Probably in the next 15 to 20 years.........LOL!

Funny, I was originally looking for a pair of LSi 9's, but at the end I was only able to find the 7's. To my fortune, just few weeks after I purchased the LSi 7's, I found a great deal on a pair of LSiM 703's, it was too good to be true, but at the end it was true!

Yeah, I didn't mention them, but I posted some pics............you know, just in case the wife is checking this website...........LOL!



phillihp23 said:


> CR did i see correctly...did you install acoustic panels around the room with the Theater sound system?
> If so, what do you think about its effect?


To be totally and brutally honest, be major impact after installing the acoustic panels was on the center channel. Since then, I didn't need to bump the level up on my center speaker as the sound is more clear and detailed on movies. There is indeed help on reducing reflections, but once again the immediate and more evident impact (once again) was on my center speaker.

I hope this helps.


----------



## cr136124

New upgrades to my room:

Front speakers - Polk Audio LSiM 705
Center speaker - Polk Audio LSiM 704c
Denon AVR 4520CI
Hopper HD AVR with Sling
PS4 2TB HDD


----------



## B- one

Looks great!


----------



## phillihp23

Looks like someone got polkitis with the sale they got going on :wink2:


----------



## Todd Anderson

Great sounding speakers! You're going to enjoy them!


----------



## JBrax

Nice and clean looking room.


----------



## cr136124

B- one said:


> Looks great!


Thanks!



phillihp23 said:


> Looks like someone got polkitis with the sale they got going on :wink2:


To be honest with you, I purchased the LSiM's almost a year ago. But, I never updated this thread. But, I was aware of the F&F sale from Polk and I finally made time to post some pics to share with you guys.

So, directly or indirectly......yes, I got polkitis! 

LOL



Todd Anderson said:


> Great sounding speakers! You're going to enjoy them!


That is an affirmative! I'm very pleased with the LSiM's.



JBrax said:


> Nice and clean looking room.


Thanks!


----------



## AU26

Yes, it is alive and kicking, big time with two SVS subs.
What is missing here is adequate space to accommodate such massive setting.

I am sure it will take no time for big screen to shine , here.

Cheers from Australia
Zoran


----------

